# Welcome......



## Junkman

Welcome to Junkman's Corner, where everything goes as long as you are civil.  Thanks for visiting and have a great time...... Junk....


----------



## Doc

Hey Junk,
Glad to see you in here.  I think we're ready to rock and roll.

For all,
This is a brand new forum, run by a new administrator.  I'll be tweaking things one at a time, please be patient as we get things up and running.

doc


----------



## bczoom

OK Junk,

I'm in.

Disregard my PM about not being able to post.  I hadn't completed the registration based on the e-mail I received.

Brian


----------



## Doc

Hey bczoom (Brian)
Welcome to our little forum.  They deleted my post on TBN.  Not sure why, since I've posted plenty of other links to sites that cover topics not covered on TBN.  
Welcome to forumsforums.
doc (aka Moon on TBN)


----------



## bczoom

Thanks for the welcome.

Who knows what the reasoning is for a lot of the posts/threads getting deleted recently.


----------



## Doc

Muhammad replied and explained that it is against forum rules to solicit members ....which my post was indeed doing.  Especially since I'm running this one.  I've requested a link exchange from Muhammad, but no reply yet.
We'll get the word out there one way or the other.


----------



## johnday

Hey guys;   So what are these forums going to be all about?? Tractors, trolls, eggrolls? I must admit, I really didn't read everything, just signed up anyway. I figured if you guys were starting something, I'd like to help make a go of it too. Hope no one cares, but I emailed Mith about this, he may be a Brit, but he's harmless. Plus he's got a twisted sense of humour.


----------



## bczoom

John,

No idea what we're doing here.   I'm sure we'll think of something. 

I see you carried your tag line over here.  Since it's a general forum, should you add the color of your house?   

Brian


----------



## Mith

Hello all,
Great idea ya'll got going on here, thanks

Now John, you almost imply in your post that most Brits arent harmless, I assure you the further north you go the less harmless they get. And on the other side of that wall, well, its just plain unsafe.

Thanks all
Jim


----------



## Moon

GReat!
Welcome to the forum Johnday and Mith ...and all you other TBN folks who took the time to join.  Thanks.  
...now that feels better.  I'm doc when i'm whereing the admin hat, but seeing my ole' TBN buddies here, I needed to be Moon.  

Looking forward to some very OPEN discussions.

Moon


----------



## bczoom

Hey Mith, glad you could join us!!

Moon - phew... glad you changed your handle for general conversations.  Easier to remember "moon of ohio".

Brian


----------



## Mith

Brian, how could I possibly resist  
I mean with further opportunities to poke at John I could never let the opportunity pass me by
Thanks for the forum


----------



## bczoom

Mith said:
			
		

> I mean with further opportunities to poke at John I could never let the opportunity pass me by



Me too.  Did you see the pic of him as a troll?  He had a guy with a yellow hat with him.


----------



## ronjhall

I'm here and there. Have to keep an eye on John and his Troll.


----------



## Mith

Absolutely, just aswell he isnt wearing a kilt, thatd be a sure way to get a post deleted, ugh, it hurts just thinkin about it  

Ron, I'd watch out, he might set his troll on you.

John, whats the trolls name? How about Whitey?   

Have a good weekend


----------



## bczoom

Hey Ron,

Glad you joined.

Now where's everyone else?


----------



## BoneheadNW

Hey-

Some British guy told me there is some debauchery (I had to look that one up in the dictionary) going on here.   So this is where the new action is.  Well hey hey, count me in!  Give me some time to get used to a different format.

Bonehead


----------



## johnday

Alright guys, keep it up and I'll show all of ya what a man of the Scots wears under a kilt.    Hey Mith, know what else I found out about the wall? It's a little known fact that the wall was also built to keep from embarrasing the Brits to their women whenever the wind uplifted a kilt.   Are you guys still that sensitive about your manliness?


----------



## BoneheadNW

I know I'm a Bonehead but is this the quick reply?  If not, where is it?


----------



## Doc

Hey Bonehead,
It's hard to tell from your post which reply you used.
But, quickreply is the grayed out box at the bottom of every forum page.  If you click the quckreply icon in anyones repy (at the bottom right hand corner of each reply), it will jump you directly into the quick reply box.  The nice thing about quick reply is that you can page up and refer all the replies on that page while your posting.  The regular reply button jumps you to a reply only page where you can't see the posts, but you have more options such as attachments and the option to subscribe to get email when the thread is updated.
Clear as mud?  try em out is the easiest way to see which you prefer.

doc (aka moon of ohio)


----------



## BoneheadNW

Hey, cool.  I like this.  Thanks Doc!

Bonehead


----------



## Mith

No, no John, yer allright, we'll try to shut the image from our minds now.....  
Im still convinced that the wall was a built as a windbreak, but thats very thoughtful of you to build it to protect our women from being scarred for life.  
Oh and my house is orange, except the nights that I do something wrong, then my house is green and looks like a shed  

Bonehead, glad to see you made it


----------



## DaveNay

Wanders into the forum with drink in one hand and his invitation in the other.....who's checking ID in this place?


----------



## bczoom

Bonehead,

Welcome!!

Mith/John,



			
				johnday said:
			
		

> Alright guys, keep it up and I'll show all of ya what a man of the Scots wears under a kilt.


I've kept out of the Scot's jokes and such so I don't become part of the fray but do feel I'm qualified to run with this pack.
I come from a Scottish heritige and a descendant of Deacon William Brodie. (That's the guy that was the inspiration for Robert Lewis Stephenson's book Dr. Jekyl & Mr. Hyde).  Here's a pic of his castle (near Inverness). http://www.castles.org/Chatelaine/BRODIE.HTM

Brian


----------



## Mith

Brian, looks like well have to get another Brit here to equal up the sides a bit 

One question, on the bit down the bottom on the main page where it says who is online next to johnday's name there is a little + sign, whats that all about? and what are the little lighs next to our names when we post. Green and grey ones.
Thanks


----------



## bczoom

Mith said:
			
		

> Brian, looks like well have to get another Brit here to equal up the sides a bit
> 
> One question, on the bit down the bottom on the main page where it says who is online next to johnday's name there is a little + sign, whats that all about? and what are the little lighs next to our names when we post. Green and grey ones.
> Thanks



Mith,

I try to stay neutral because the other 1/2 of my heritige is English.
I don't see any "+" next to any names.  Did you add John to your "buddy list"?  That's the only thing I can think of.
The colors next to our name say whether we're online at the moment.  Green = yes, grey = no.

Brian


----------



## bczoom

Mith,
I found it.
+   User is on your buddy list 

Doc,

What's the setting for being able to edit posts?  I wanted to edit my previous post but couldn't.

Brian


----------



## BoneheadNW

Here I am back online after sleeping in until 7:08.  It was kind of strange waking up and having it be light outside.

DaveNay-  What are you drinking there?  I think I"ll head over to the bar and get one of my own.  While I'm there can I get anyone else something?  Oh, by the way, I brought the Ferrari with me today.  (Bonehead is awakened from his daydream by wife calling from the kitchen.)  

By the by, Junkman- I never got to thank you for the link to the red trucks only web site.  My 3 year old firefighter to be insists on watching one of those videos everytime he is in my office.  Actually, he knows his way around the internet better than my mother-in-law (jokes to follow later) so he sometimes will just come in here and watch them himself.  It is a great site.  For those of you who are interested I"ll try posting the link here:http://www.onlyredtrucks.com/pages/4/index.htm

Pardon me, the alarm on my Ferrari is sounding.............

Bonehead


----------



## Junkman

Here is another that the little firefighter will like..... http://www.madisonfiredept.com/videogallery/videogallery.htm   It is more of riding along with Engine 51 of Madison North Carolina


----------



## Doc

Bczoom,
There is a short time period to edit posts.  I think it's 5 or 10 mins.  If this seems too short I'll look into changing. it.  Open to suggestions.

Also,
I set a setting within admin that says there is an indicator as to which posts you have posted in.  I thought the red dot johnday mentioned might have been it, but i have not figured it out either.  I'm new to the VB stuff but we'll get it figured out slow but sure.  
I'll consider addtional setting for new options as long as they don't hinder performance.
Sure glad too see all you guys over here.


----------



## bczoom

Doc said:
			
		

> Bczoom,
> There is a short time period to edit posts.  I think it's 5 or 10 mins.  If this seems too short I'll look into changing. it.  Open to suggestions.
> 
> Also,
> I set a setting within admin that says there is an indicator as to which posts you have posted in.



I vote for a bit more time to edit.  Maybe an hour?

I believe the indicator for which threads you've posted in is the check mark at the end of the thread description.  It may be coupled with the user setting on "Subscribed Threads".

I'll have to check on another forum (or you can check here).  I think the red dot ties to invisible mode.  I obviously can't see it being just a member.  It can be confirmed by checking the "Who's online" as a moderator or admin.  In the "Who's online", if there's an asterisk next to a name they're invisible.  You then find someone who's invisible and check the color of the dot next to their name in any thread.

Brian


----------



## Mith

Brian, thanks I got it now, must clicked summat unintentionally when I PMed him, I mean who would want to put John on their buddy list  , ignore list maybe  . You know im only kidding  

Man youre fire engines are so much cooler than ours, yours have all chrome and spangles, our are just boring red.   And dont you just NEED one of those cool claws, I could chase people round in the street with it, or mount it on my tractor to scare rabbits and deer, wait, I could graft it onto my arm and have a huge claw like that guy of James Bond, awwww yeaaaa, Bone, I know what im gunna be asking from you for my birthday 

One other thing, how about a funny pictures forum, I reckon we could fill a whole forum with em


----------



## Doc

DaveNay said:
			
		

> Wanders into the forum with drink in one hand and his invitation in the other.....who's checking ID in this place?



...and the best entrance award goes to:    DaveNay!!!!

Welcome Dave!


----------



## johnday

bczoom said:
			
		

> Bonehead,
> 
> Welcome!!
> 
> Mith/John,
> 
> 
> I've kept out of the Scot's jokes and such so I don't become part of the fray but do feel I'm qualified to run with this pack.
> I come from a Scottish heritige and a descendant of Deacon William Brodie. (That's the guy that was the inspiration for Robert Lewis Stephenson's book Dr. Jekyl & Mr. Hyde).  Here's a pic of his castle (near Inverness). http://www.castles.org/Chatelaine/BRODIE.HTM
> 
> Brian



Brian; Well jiffiny foofoo!! Great! Mith gets the best of me at times I'm afraid, but I've  ney problem with a backup. Ahh, now about Jekyl and Hyde.   Hope those tendencies aren't common in your family any more!  

Neat castle, an old girlfriend of mine was from the LaMont clan [pronounced lam-it] Her family owned the Castle Lyon, one of the most haunted castles in Scotland I was told. Even saw it on the discovery channel once. Her maiden name was Lyon by the way.  
 My grandmother came from outside Edinburgh in the 1930's, from a place called Blackburn. I'm of the Craig Clan. Not a real big one, but it is a clan in it's own right.


----------



## BoneheadNW

johnday-

A question and a comment.  No disrespect to your wife, but a girlfriend whose family owns a castle is a little hard to pass up, if you know what I mean, nudge nudge, wink wink.  What happened to her?  Did she have haggas breath or something? (That was two questions).

Now the comment.  I guess any clan but the KK clan would be OK to be from, although there might be other non-desireable clans out there.  Just my opinion, of course.

Bonehead


----------



## johnday

Bone; Well after 3 years, and I had no desire to be remarried at that time, I reckon her clock said to get rid of me. Actually, she's a very nice person, things just didn't work out.  
 Yeah, you right about the clans for sure. That KK one is no better than the fools they hate. Kinda like Jesse Limbaugh and Rush Jackson.  

I can't beleive I'm gonna get by with that one, Free at Last!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Hey guys,  this is murph, I am  here.  Maybe a better place to browse


----------



## BoneheadNW

Hey Murph- 

Saunter up to the bar.  What'll you have?  I'm buying.

Bonehead


----------



## thcri RIP

wELL acutally I am having a rum and coke right now.  God rum from the caribeen.  and it seems to be stongr than what me is used tooo.  might help if i put some coke in it


murph


----------



## Dargo

thcri said:
			
		

> wELL acutally I am having a rum and coke right now. God rum from the caribeen. and it seems to be stongr than what me is used tooo. might help if i put some coke in it
> 
> 
> murph


 
I've carried about 20 bottles of that Cruzan rum home over the years from St. Thomas.  This last trip I bought the flavored stuff.  You don't need to mix it, just serve ice cold.  The problem is obvious; it sort of comes on hard and fast.


----------



## bczoom

thcri said:
			
		

> might help if i put some coke in it
> 
> 
> murph



I see murph now...


----------



## thcri RIP

Dargo said:
			
		

> I've carried about 20 bottles of that Cruzan rum home over the years from St. Thomas. This last trip I bought the flavored stuff. You don't need to mix it, just serve ice cold. The problem is obvious; it sort of comes on hard and fast.




This stuff is called Brugal and it is brutal.  Wow, potent.  I feel much better today though.

murph


----------



## DaveNay

Doc said:
			
		

> ...and the best entrance award goes to:    DaveNay!!!!
> 
> Welcome Dave!



Awww....thanks!  Currently my drink of choice is Makers Mark with a splash of mineral water.

Dave


----------



## PineRidge

Hmmmm *another site*, and *another opportunity* to take a jab at Junk. Can't go wrong with that scenerio. Will my posts get deleted for doing so?  

Thanks for letting me in on the fun guys.


----------



## Junkman

Nope.........


----------



## Dargo

Junkman,

  I wanted to thank you for taking the time and trouble to have another gathering place online.  I've pretty well fled the other place because I've managed to have a pretty high percentage of my posts deleted on the "other" place because I have a habit of posting factual posts with documentation to support the facts.

  Will I get deleted or booted here for such, or do I have to lie?  

  Yeah, I know, my very first post was a rather "unflattering" picture of Bob showing that a grade 70 chain will indeed hold a cross around your neck while you are wearing Speedo's only.


----------



## bczoom

Junkman said:
			
		

> we will grow and prosper



Cool!!! We get paid to bring people here?


----------



## Doc

Dargo,
Welcome to our little corner on the web!  I'm Moon (aka Moon of Ohio) on the other site.  Sure glad to see you join our little band of rebels .....but it appears to me we're getting most of the TBN elite here.  Awesome.

bczoom,
We'll all prosper in an open exchange of information & jokes without wondering if your post will be there when you come back.  And maybe we'll prosper in a monetary sense if we all go together and buy a winning lottery ticket.  

Thanks all for your contributions here.  That is the only way we have a chance of getting this site to work.  You all are great!


----------



## BoneheadNW

Doc said:
			
		

> And maybe we'll prosper in a monetary sense if we all go together and buy a winning lottery ticket.



I keep buying the lottery ticket 00 00 00 00 00 with bonus number 00, but haven't had any luck yet.  Anyone want to go in with me?

Bonehead


----------



## LarryRB

As always, I am a day late and dollar short. I appreciate the invite and look forward to another new and perhpas better forum.


----------



## Doc

Welcome Larry!!!!  Glad you could join us.
We're going to treat everyone as adults with differing opinions and all.  Hopefully it will work ..... We sure have some quality folks to start with so we're off to a great start.  And no complaints yet.  Very cool!


----------



## OkeeDon

I'd pretty much decided to swear off all forums because I was tired of being the lonely liberal and being covered with undeserved feces for it, but I'll give this a try.  At least, here, it looks like the intent is to let everyone have their say, not just delete the posts of those who buck the conventional wisdom.  Besides, I like the people here.


----------



## bczoom

Hey Don,

Your joining did catch me a bit off guard with the likes of Bob and I already here but we do need at least one liberal here to get both sides of the story.

Glad to see you here.
Brian


----------



## Doc

OkeeDon!  Welcome!  Glad to see your giving us a try.  I agree with Brian, we need folks like you here to keep it interesting.  I like seeing both sides of an issue.


----------



## Melensdad

OkeeDon said:
			
		

> I'd pretty much decided to swear off all forums because I was tired of being the lonely liberal and being covered with undeserved feces for it, but I'll give this a try. At least, here, it looks like the intent is to let everyone have their say, not just delete the posts of those who buck the conventional wisdom. Besides, I like the people here.




Don thanks for joining.  We needed to fill our "token liberal" quota to get federal funding for this site

Ok in all seriousness, I love to have political debates but on TBN it just gets too crazy with all sorts of tempers flaring.  I think friends can have political discussions and disagreements and still respect the other person for who they are.  The concept of agree to disagree.  But the key word there is _friends._  This forum was founded to deal with things that the other forum cannot and should not really deal with, and from what I can see, most of us who are here are actually on each other's private email lists too and the ones who are not are some of the more level headed folks from the other site.  

At least on these forums I think that it is fair to say that Ted Kennedy's left wing buddiess can sit at the same table as the folks like me who make Attila the Hun look positively angelic.

And I welcome that on this site.  On the other site, not so much.



.


----------



## Dargo

Bob, I think OkeeDon will fit great with us. He has already noticed that Bczoom, you and I don't _exactly_ fit the greedy, non-companionate conservative stereotype. We have all been caught doing some rather "un-stereotypical" things for being conservatives. 

I think we CAN actually have debates and still remain respectful friends whether we agree or disagree. I just hope we don't get a lot of the quotes from Jeremy Glick (President Bush orchestrated 9/11) or Michael Moore (see, Busch really did orchestrate 9/11) here.


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo said:
			
		

> I don't _exactly_ fit the greedy, non-companionate conservative stereotype. We have all been caught doing some rather "un-stereotypical" things for being conservatives.





I think maybe we may be far more _typical_ than most would want to believe.  The concept of _conservative_, at least to me, dictates that I do exactly the types of things that I have been doing, which is private sector generosity in place of public sector.

Consider what I am doing down in New Orleans.  My guys are down there teaching.  The crews I have scheduled to follow them are teaching crews.  I think it goes with the concept of "_give a man a fish and you feed him for a day, but TEACH a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime."  _Now I admit that my generosity is limited to trying to help maybe a 100 to 150 people but it is what I can do. And I'm actively collecting money to fund a foundation that will be ongoing, got more donations today (minimum I'm asking for is $1000) to fund future relief efforts.  We've set up the framework to allow for direct assistance of needy employees as well as to do future 'emergency fly in support' like we are doing right now in N.O.

All of it seems like it fits into the 'conservative' definition.  What does not fit into the 'conservative' definition is the concept of federal support.  And I still stand by the fact that the federal government should be the last recource and by law is not even allowed to go in to an area without an invitation from the state.  Further, I think that is appropriate.  But I also think it is reasonable to suggest that cities and states must mobilize first, and often in advance.  Now in a disaster the scope of this one, and let's all be real honest that we have not seen one like this in 2 life times, the federal government must step up.  But let's also realize that that while no other agency has the resources to do what the federal agencies can do, there are still laws that we have to uphold state's rights and soverenty.  And those laws have hampered the federal effort, but they are still valid laws that must be considered.


----------



## Tractors4u

I'm here, thanks for the invite Junk.  I will do my best to bring something utterly tacky to the conversation.


----------



## Wannafish

"...because I have a habit of posting factual posts with documentation to support the facts."

You say that like it's a bad thing...!

Thanks for the invite Junker, and thank you Doc for "fixing me up".
Glad to be here.  And after previewing the posts, it's nice to know my post won't (probably) get deleted for typing "D#mn".

Ah well, let's all have some fun!  We could get some rolls of toilet paper and some night when it's real dark we could sneak over to the other site and...nah.  Better just forget that before I become the first one to have a post deleted here.

Yee Haw!


----------



## nixon

Doc , Thanks for taking the time ,and effort to make this site . 
From what I can see so far all the members here are the posters from the other forum whoes opinions I respect the most . Hopefully I'll be able to add something to this site . If not I'll stay under my rock and learn . John


----------



## OkeeDon

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> The concept of _conservative_, at least to me, dictates that I do exactly the types of things that I have been doing, which is private sector generosity in place of public sector.



Ah, and now we get to the real nub of things (which is why Bob and I are friends).  There are _true_ conservatives and _pseudo _conservatives, just as there are _true_ liberals and _phoney_ liberals.  Frankly, the pseudos and the phoneys deserve every epithet they throw at each other; in other words, for every Michael Moore there is an Sean Hannity; for every Rush Limbaugh there is an Al Franken; and for every Jesse Jackson there is an Ann Coulter.

In an ideal world, if every conservative was a true conservative, and followed the example of Bob and others here with their generosity, there would be no need for liberals like me.  I recognize, however, that too many of the so-called conservatives are only in it for themselves, and begrudge any alms to their lessers, thus it is necessary for the government to step in and set things right.

The pseudo conservatives are in it for what they can grub for themselves.  The irony is the phoney liberals are in it for the same reason, except they don't want to earn and keep it in the first place, thus are actually worse.

The true conservative does want to teach someone to fish.  So does the true liberal.  The pseudo conservative wants to keep the riff-raff off the water, and the phoney liberal wants someone else to do the fishing.

Interestingly, the pseudo conservative and the phoney liberal are both racist, both prejudiced, both blind, and both stupid.

In deciding whether to be a true conservative or a true liberal, however, one has to look at the subtleties.  In the current environment, being a conservative means one aligns oneself with right-wing religious movements who want to force their way of thinking upon the entire populace through laws.  This is actually counter-conservative if one believes in individual rights or even states' rights.  It could be argued that those who want to change laws regarding abortion, prayers in school, and many other issues, via the Federal government, more correctly belong to the _left-_wing, where it's accepted that government will have an undue influence upon our lives.  But, the right wing has pandered to them in order to win elections.  

Then, there is economic success.  The right has tried for at least 17 years through 3 presidencies (Reagan, Bush, Bush) to prove that their economic theories hold water.  To call oneself a conservative means that one has to align themselves with that obvious failure (well, it's obvious to me, anyway, I'd like to see a realistic argument to the contrary).

Finally, there is the simple greed and selfishness that leads so-called conservatives to strip and rape environmental laws, reduce or eliminate penalties for environmental damage, raise corporate welfare, reward companies for sending jobs overseas, reduce taxes on the wealthy while eliminating necessary expenditures for health, food safety, infrastructure and the like, and so many other examples of simple greed there isn't room for them all.

The ultimate insult to _true_ liberals (who should more properly be called Progressives or New Democrats), is the blanket tactic of the pseudo right to tar and feather any mention of the term "liberal" or to ostracize anyone who calles themself a progressive.  There is no corresponding attack on the right from the left.  In other words, progressives are just plain nicer people than pseudo conservatives.

Thus, I'm proud to call myself a true liberal.  And, I think that Bob Skurka, Dargo, bczoom and a few others here are true conservatives.  I respect that, because I don't think they fit my description of a pseudo conservative.  Of course, I also feel sorry for them because they can't see the true light, but I try to keep my pity within bounds...

The irony is that the aforementioned conservatives are sometimes caught in liberal activities, and that I'm probably more of a fiscal conservative than anyone in the current spend-happy administration (they call liberals "tax and spend"; I call them "borrow and spend even more".  The sad part is that the interest and the associated costs of borrowing probably cost us more than the taxes).

Harrumph.  If all of the foregoing doesn't get me booted off, then this forum has hope...


----------



## Doc

Welcome Nixon ...glad you made it over to the 'dark' side.     

I think we can have some fun here, along with open discussions with minimal censorship.   I hope you enjoy the site ...and if you like it tell you other forum buddies.
Thanks!


----------



## Junkman

The political discussion of this thread has been moved to the Political Forum.  The posts by OkeeDon and B Skurka have been move there and are also still here to there will be continuity.  *If you would like to reply to either of them or make your own political statement, please go to the Political Forum.*
Junk, Forums Moderator


----------



## jpr62902

Greetings, All!  Thought y'all might need a lawyer to pick on once and a while so I took Junkman up on his invite.  Let the fun begin!!


----------



## Junkman

I will keep the lawyer jokes to a minimum if you help with free legal advise.


----------



## Dargo

Ah ha!  Half my college buddies and my baby sister are attorneys.  I have tons of lawyer jokes; all from them!  Finally, I can get back to normal and tick someone off here too. 

Just don't tell my sister though.  She's one of those big time hot shot attorneys at a law firm whose letterhead literally has 168 attorney names on it!!  (what's up with that anyway?!)  She'll pull some of that lawyer crap on me, tell my mom, and remind me yet again that I dropped out of law school on day one.


----------



## jpr62902

As far as the lawyer jokes go, BRING 'EM ON!  As far as free legal advice, well ... You get what you pay for.


----------



## Sneaky Pete

Looks like fun; my only problem is that I already spend way too much time on TBN and two Yahoo Groups mailing lists instead of working.  I'll check in when I can.

Pete


----------



## BoneheadNW

Dargo said:
			
		

> Ah ha!  Half my college buddies and my baby sister are attorneys.  .


 What does the other half of your baby sister do?   
Bonehead


----------



## Av8r3400

Hey, guys wait for me to catch up!  Thanks for the invite Junk!


I guess you're not really somebody 'till you get booted off the other site.


----------



## Doc

Hey Av8r, welcome to our site.  I do believe you are the 50th member to join.  I'm trying to come up with something a little special to recognize the first 50 members on here.  Junk has a posted a poll in Junkmans Corner asking your preference of titles.  Be sure to ck it out.
Thanks for joining ....and post often!


----------



## bczoom

Av8r_2230 said:
			
		

> I guess you're not really somebody 'till you get booted off the other site.



Hey Av8r, 
Glad you joined us.
Did you get booted as well?
Just a heads up (since you'll need to play catch-up on the posts here), if your TBN ID does work, don't use their PM to discuss this forum or you probably will get the boot.

Brian


----------



## Melensdad

Av8r_2230 said:
			
		

> Hey, guys wait for me to catch up!  Thanks for the invite Junk!
> 
> 
> I guess you're not really somebody 'till you get booted off the other site.




Nice to have you here.  Not all of us are booted from TBN.  Some are members in good standing at both places.  Some got booted.  And a few of us are still welcome over there, but we quit because of some of the things they did. 

Its a bit more relaxed here and a bit more candid


----------



## Av8r3400

No, I haven't been booted *yet* but it has become so vanilla and uninformative there that it is hardly worth looking at any more.


----------



## Melensdad

Av8r_2230 said:
			
		

> it has become so vanilla and uninformative there that it is hardly worth looking at any more.




I tend to agree with you on that and that is pretty sad too.  

The one thing I do miss about TBN is the depth of knowledge that exists there on some specific tractor related issues.  But beyond getting some specific questions answered, TBN became both boring and upsetting at the same time for me.  I'm looking forward to doing some photo comparision threads on this site, and perhaps on Neil's site.  (rear blades, landscape rakes, and maybe snow blowers need to photographed . . . I guess I'll have to remember my sign on name & password for his site, its been a long time since I logged in there.  I poke my nose in there a couple times a week, but don't post.  That too will change).


----------



## thcri RIP

I have been popping in every so often and it's just not the same.  None of the originals or long time guys post anymore.  Rookies


----------



## JayC

thcri said:
			
		

> I have been popping in every so often and it's just not the same. None of the originals or long time guys post anymore. Rookies








It's sad, too. I pretty much just lurk around there anymore. It has definately changed.


----------



## moweraxle

junkman

just registered and ready to help


----------



## Doc

Welcome Moweraxle.  I hope you enjoy yourself here.  

How in the world did ya get a handle like that?


----------



## johnday

Moweraxle, sounds like a story behind that handle. Welcome to Forums, where every one has their say.


----------



## Mith

> Mith has no more feinds to invite



Look John, I have loads more friends, theyre just not, ah, um, real, but that doesnt matter, I've still got em, right?


----------



## BoneheadNW

Mith said:
			
		

> Look John, I have loads more friends, theyre just not, ah, um, real, but that doesnt matter, I've still got em, right?


Can a blow up doll be considered a friend?    
Bonehead


----------



## Mith

Well Dr Bone, whatever rings you bell, I know John prefers sheep, but im not sure how well they can type with hooves, maybe we need to make a sheep-freindly keyboard.
Do you have many firends, er, I mean, blow up dolls?


----------



## johnday

Mith said:
			
		

> Look John, I have loads more friends, theyre just not, ah, um, real, but that doesnt matter, I've still got em, right?


Feinds, friends, the same! At least in my world!!!   


Does anyone hear birds?


----------



## johnday

Jim; All you have to do is superglue pencils to their hooves, and give them a comfortable chair. Sheep have an inate ability for literary composition the likes of which TS Eliot would be proud. The best thing about them is that if you take away the pencils, they can't tell on you!!


----------



## moweraxle

The handle moweraxle comes from this web site www.moweraxle.com


----------



## Doc

Cool!  Is that your site?  It looks good.


----------



## BoneheadNW

Mith said:
			
		

> Well Dr Bone, whatever rings you bell, I know John prefers sheep, but im not sure how well they can type with hooves, maybe we need to make a sheep-freindly keyboard.
> Do you have many firends, er, I mean, blow up dolls?



I do, in fact.  They have many uses.  For example, fall into the water and can't swim, throw em a blow up doll.  Invited to a party and don't have a date?  No problem, Missy here just needs a dress and some fancying up and VOILA!  Instant date.  John even uses his to practice CPR, or so he says.  
Bonehead


----------



## moweraxle

DOC
yes it is, are you into compact tractors? if so what make and model?


----------



## bczoom

moweraxle said:
			
		

> DOC
> yes it is, are you into compact tractors? if so what make and model?


moweraxle,
First, welcome to the forum.
I would say probably 90% of the forum members here have compact tractors.  I think I'll start a thread to get a forum inventory.


----------



## Doc

moweraxle said:
			
		

> DOC
> yes it is, are you into compact tractors? if so what make and model?



Heck yeah.  I have a Kubota Grand L3010 HST w/275 hours on it.  FEL, rotary cutter, box blade, paynes forks and to make em all hook up easy I have  Pat's easy change system.  

I used to have a 8N.  It was cool, but 4 WD is real nice! 

Do you have a compact tractor?


----------



## BoneheadNW

Doc said:
			
		

> Heck yeah.  I have a Kubota Grand L3010 HST w/275 hours on it.  FEL, rotary cutter, box blade, paynes forks and to make em all hook up easy I have  Pat's easy change system.



Doc, have you looked at Kioti?  
Bonehead


----------



## Cowboyjg

You fellas have alot more fun here and aren't so uptight about stuff. I'm glad you started it and I found it.


----------



## Doc

Welcome to our sandbox Cowboyjg.  I'm glad you found us also.  Help spread the word and have any new members enter your name as referal.  I'll be posting info on the next contest soon, and all new referals will count.  More details on this later ...
Anyway, have fun and post often.
Doc

ps. funny bonehead.  I just saw your post ....nope didn't look at kioti.  If they were around when I was shopping I didn't hear of them.  The KBN gang was only a twinkle in someone's eye.


----------



## johnday

Welcome Cowboyjg. Help yourself to a beer on me!! Does jg mean junior grade?!!


----------



## Cowboyjg

JohnDay..... you are the WINNER!!!!

It's because I ride everyone elses horses. I've never had room for my own.


----------



## johnday

Cowboyjg said:
			
		

> JohnDay..... you are the WINNER!!!!
> 
> It's because I ride everyone elses horses. I've never had room for my own.


----------



## buckle97

Just thought I would post and make it known that I made it over here.  Thanks for the welcome.  I hope to enjoy my "dual citizenship" here and at the other place.

Lawrence


----------



## Melensdad

buckle97 said:
			
		

> Just thought I would post and make it known that I made it over here. Thanks for the welcome. I hope to enjoy my "dual citizenship" here and at the other place.
> 
> Lawrence



Glad to have you here.  

Don't use the PM function at TBN to recruit new member for here.  That is a violation of their policy and can get you banned from there.  A couple people here (not me) found that out the hard way.  

This is a friendly site with lots of old friends.  More adult oriented.  Not much tractor stuff but still plenty of good content on a wide range of topics.


----------



## buckle97

Thanks for the tip, Bob.  I am enjoying the reading on this site so far.


Lawrence


----------



## DAP

Junkman ... if you are wondering where I came from, talk to Skurka. I'm here so ... (just barely so) ....


----------



## Melensdad

DAP said:
			
		

> Junkman ... if you are wondering where I came from, talk to Skurka. I'm here so ... (just barely so) ....




I can't be blamed for everything!


----------



## DAP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> I can't be blamed for everything!


 
While that is very true Mr. Skurka, I've personally yet to stumble upon some anomoly that was somebody else's fault.

There is still time however.


----------



## Melensdad

While you are looking around for that anomoly, I've petitioned the moderators to give me special permission to edit my Snow Trac thread and reinsert the photos that vanished.


----------



## Spiffy1

Junkman the moderator....that cracks me up!   

Sure like your character picture too! After the walmart picture, you must have found one heck of a plastic surgeon!


----------



## Ice Queen

Talking of Scotsman and kilts - do any of you know why Welshmen have taken to wearing kilts?


----------



## Mith

They want to be Scottish?
I would say something about sheep but that might be rude


----------



## Ice Queen

We all know about Scotsmen and their kilts, why have Welshmen taken to wearing kilts??


----------



## bczoom

Ice Queen said:
			
		

> We all know about Scotsmen and their kilts, why have Welshmen taken to wearing kilts??


Support of their rugby team?


----------



## johnday

Ice Queen said:
			
		

> We all know about Scotsmen and their kilts, why have Welshmen taken to wearing kilts??



Ahkk, Welshman now? They're all tryin' to be Scots now. Ice Queen, the question is though, do they wear the same underneath?
I'll tell ya one thing, if them bloody Italians start wearin' 'em, I'm going back to  pleat front baggy ass Dockers!


----------



## Junkman

Junkman said:


> Welcome to Junkman's Corner, where everything goes as long as you are civil.  Thanks for visiting and have a great time...... Junk....



It is a little more than 11 years ago that I posted that, and at that time, no one knew how large and successful these forums would become.  I was just wondering how many of our original group are still with us.  If you are one of the originals that posted to this thread back in 2005, post an update of how life is treating you, or whatever.  I have been gone for a while, and while I do stop in and read when I have the time, I don't post.  Never wanted to be thought of as a hit and run type of guy.  Hopefully, everyone from 2005 is still with us.  
Thanks 

Junk


----------



## EastTexFrank

Ice Queen said:


> We all know about Scotsmen and their kilts, why have Welshmen taken to wearing kilts??



How could I have missed that???

Everybody knows that it's because sheep can hear a zipper at 30 paces.  

Yea Junk, I for one am still here and semi-active.


----------



## bczoom

I'm still here!  
I'd say the biggest thing that's changed since I started is the kids.
When we started, they were 3 and 8.  Now, one's in high school, the other is in college.


----------



## Junkman

bczoom said:


> I'm still here!
> I'd say the biggest thing that's changed since I started is the kids.
> When we started, they were 3 and 8.  Now, one's in high school, the other is in college.



Yep... You were a young stud back then, and now you are just one of the old farts!


----------



## pirate_girl

Junkman said:


> Yep... You were a young stud back then, and now you are just one of the old farts!



Howdy stranger!


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Howdy stranger!



What she said.


----------



## Junkman

Just wanted to let everyone know that I am still alive and well, lurking in the background, just like the Shadow!!!!


----------



## jillcrate

Well we are glad to know your ok my friend!!!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Junkman said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that I am still alive and well, lurking in the background, just like the Shadow!!!!



The Shadow my ass.  There is an old Scottish expression about how shit always floats to the surface ... and here you are.

Missed you man.  You were one of the the reasons that I came to this board 15 years ago.  Glad to know that you are alive and well.  Long may it continue.  

What the the hell you been doin'?


----------



## Junkman

I have been working overtime in retirement.  I am the President of a National car club, still have one pet supply store, and a whole bunch of old cars.  Life is good, but like all of us, I am running out of years, and they are going by much more quickly than ever before.  Doc is doing a conversion for my car forums, and I came by to see what it looks like.  I am impressed, since the original one was starting to look a little tired.  I like all the improvements that he has made.  Once I get caught up, I hope to be here more frequently.. Stay Healthy, and Happy Thanksgiving to all...


----------



## Deadly.Sushi

Where is Junkman? And where is Bobcat?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Junkman stopped in recently to say hi. Haven't seen bobcat here in ages.


----------



## Junkman

I'm like the "Shadow", all seeing, but seldom seen.  "Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men? The Shadow knows!"


----------



## Deadly.Sushi

Junkman said:


> I'm like the "Shadow", all seeing, but seldom seen.  "Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men? The Shadow knows!"


Howdy sir!  Glad to "see" you!


----------



## Junkman

Hope to see more of you!!!!!!!! 









						Walmart now lets you virtually model clothing on your own body
					

Hate changing rooms? Soon you might be able to ditch them for good.




					www.theverge.com


----------

